# Fairy Tale Romance - Hollywood Strings + Vienna Wind



## Dracarys (May 15, 2011)

Just a short cue using HW strings, the harp and flute are a little loud in places, but that's mostly due to my horrible mixing environment and facing a heavy traffic street in NY!


http://soundcloud.com/anthony-casalena/ ... le-romance


----------



## RiffWraith (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Fairy tale Love*



Casalena @ Mon May 16 said:


> I'm about to post a HW string cue



Man - you weren't kidding! :lol:

This is really nice as well. Nice sound. I guess the only thing that I would like to have heard was a string cresc accompanying the cymbal roll. A cresc that leads directly into the next note that occurs on the downbeat of 1.

Otherwise, very good.

Cheers.


----------



## SvK (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Fairy tale Love*

Pretty....

My 1 criticism is those 2 cuts of the strings at the end of the piece...I dont think the serve the cue well, i think the theme would sound stronger with everything connecting. Its quite lyrical and those cuts kill it for me...

Nice theme.

SvK


----------



## Dracarys (May 15, 2011)

thanks for the kind words, and SvK I can understand where you're coming from, but I kind of like it like that, for now anyway.

This song was about 3 minutes, until I became exceedingly frustrated not being able to fit percussion in after the strings. I might update it later.


----------



## Dracarys (May 19, 2011)

Updated


----------



## Dracarys (Jun 2, 2011)

Next time I post the title of my thread is going to be outrageous


----------



## musicpete (Jun 3, 2011)

Link is not working... I really wanted to listen to it. :(


----------



## Dracarys (Jun 5, 2011)

musicpete @ Fri Jun 03 said:


> Link is not working... I really wanted to listen to it. :(




Didn't realize until now, it's back up there.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Fairy Tale Romance - Hollywood Strings*

Hey Anthony,

I really enjoyed the theme; came across nicely on flute. I might like to get some more low end on the mix; could just be me.

I'm probably the least experienced guy here though, lol. :wink: 

Great job!

- Mike


----------



## Dracarys (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Fairy Tale Romance - Hollywood Strings*



Mike Marino @ Sun Jun 05 said:


> Hey Anthony,
> 
> I really enjoyed the theme; came across nicely on flute. I might like to get some more low end on the mix; could just be me.
> 
> ...



Thanks, gotta love that vienna flute
Yeah I guess there could be more maybe I'll throw a fat synth string lead in there


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Fairy Tale Romance - Hollywood Strings*

Either way man. After all, it's your music. :wink: 

- Mike


----------



## Dracarys (Jun 9, 2011)

:D


----------



## ricother (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Fairy Tale Romance - Hollywood Strings*

well, no criticism form my side. It sounds really nice and beautiful to me.
Congrats o-[][]-o


----------



## Dracarys (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Fairy Tale Romance - Hollywood Strings*

Thank you!


----------



## hbuus (Jun 17, 2011)

This is really tender, gentle, and fragile.
I love it.
Abrupt ending though, as others have said 
Strings sound truly wonderful.

Henrik


----------



## Dracarys (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Alex Temple (Jun 22, 2011)

I think it's a good start, and I hope to see you extend it. Looking for points that can be imrpoved, I agree with SvK about those pauses though. I don't think there's anything wrong with having the music stop at those points, but I think it would work better if the string lines tapered off before each one with a subtle diminuendo. Right now the whole piece has a gentle, relaxed feel but I can almost imagine the conductor giving a big "full stop" motion at each point there. That said, If you extend the piece, these full stops would be very powerful at a later climactic point, but right now I think it's too early.

One other point, the chord at 0:50 sounds too bottom-heavy. Since you're still using a high melody on the flutes, you would probably be better off using wider voicings at the bottom of the chord. Mostly I'm talking about the 4th on the cellos and violas between the D and the G.


----------



## Dracarys (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for words Alex.
I agree at :50 something is not right, I'm not sure if it's so much bass heavy rather than ugly frequencies at around 500Hz-1K, I have some cutting to do.
As for the diminuendo, I kind of felt a crescendo made a better impact, but I'll give it a try, as well as extend it!


----------



## tumeninote (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Anthony,

Beautiful piece. Agree with Alex regarding the pauses and would benefit more having it be more subtle.


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you, wish I still had the template!


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice track, great mix too


----------



## Dracarys (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks Zach! Great mix on your new post as well.


----------



## Resoded (Oct 22, 2011)

Sounds great. I agree with SvK about the cuts but that's just a matter of personal taste.


----------

